
Websockets for AWS API Gateway - alixaxel
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-websocket-apis-in-amazon-api-gateway/
======
ralusek
Inability to use WebSockets/long-polling is the primary reason I haven't been
able to use FaaS as my API layer, so this is great news. I would say the
primary barrier I see remaining is db connections for RDBMS. Where a normal
persistent environment might just use connection pooling, and indefinite
amount of lambda instances connecting to a DB requires a separate instance
running something akin to PGBouncer. It's possible that this is simply the
long term solution, but prior to this announcement I would have said that bi-
direcdtional communication with a client on FaaS architecture was not going to
be possible, so I'd be interested to see if an alternative service or bit of
functionality crops up.

------
pritambarhate
This seems to be very similar to the Pusher Model of a WebSocket Proxy. It
fronts the WebSocket connections for you and forwards all the messages to your
HTTP endpoints. It will be interesting to see if AWS implements things like
presence channels, etc.

~~~
zwily
You could implement presence on this, as it will send events on connect and
disconnect.

